# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar ditlindjen e panjohura..

## riza2008

*Me dëshirë të madhe mu krijiua mundësia për të qenë i pari që ti uroj :  Gëzuar ditlindjen e panjohura dhe 1000 të tjera festofsh. Tani për ne ti je shumë e njohur dhe si e tillë ke urimet më të zjarrta dhe tepër të sinqerta për këtë përvjetor të lindjes tënde. Zoti të dhëntë gjith mirësitë që egzistojnë.Në shpirtin tënd ardhçin vetëm momente gëzimi dhe hareje.*

----------


## aMLe

*Gezuar ditelindjen!U befsh aq sa do zemra jote.Sot,dhe cdo dite e jetes tende ne vazhdim qofte e mbushur me lumturi dhe gezim.Gjith te mirat e botes!
Shume urime te sinqerta !*

----------


## Linda5

*e panjohura te uroj edhe 100 vjeç u befsh 

Te uroj te kesh Shendet dhe Lumturi ne jeten tende....kalofsh gezuar me njerzit qe te duan* :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lisa12

Gezuar ditelindjen e panjohur tia kalosh gezuar dhe 100-vite te bukura si kjo e sotmja :Lulja3:

----------


## MijnWonder

*Te uroj nga zemra te behesh 100 vjec , ta kalosh sa me bukur sot dhe syte dhe zemra te te qeshin per cdo vit te ardhshem .*
*Qofshe gjithnje e lumtur !*
*te perqafoj fort .*

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Te uroj nga zemra edhe 100 pranvera plot harmoni dhe gezim ne jeten tende

----------


## bili99

Gezuar  Ditelindjen  e  nderuar   E Panjohura !

Urime

Per  Ditelindje shume   urime,
po ti coj  nga  zemra  ime.
Cdo  dite  pac   te    gezuar,
me  shendet qofsh e bekuar.

N'cdo frymemarrje lumturi,
n'cdo skaj   bote  miqesi.
Lamtumire   thuaj   lotit,
Gezuar  pac ditet mbas sot-it.


edhe  njeqind   festofsh...URIME *

me nderime,
bili99

----------


## maryp

Z... te uroj cdo te mire ne jete.. fat dhe lumturi me njerezit qe te do zemra..

marjana

----------


## Besoja

Gëzuar edhe 100 dhe paqe e qetësi në shpirtin tënd!
Të uroj gjithë të mirat!

----------


## toni007

gezur edhe 100 tjera... 

* paç fate , dashuri dhe para* 

gjithmon ne jete

----------


## e panjohura

> riza2008  	
> Gëzuar ditlindjen e panjohura..
> Me dëshirë të madhe mu krijiua mundësia për të qenë i pari që ti uroj : Gëzuar ditlindjen e panjohura dhe 1000 të tjera festofsh. Tani për ne ti je shumë e njohur dhe si e tillë ke urimet më të zjarrta dhe tepër të sinqerta për këtë përvjetor të lindjes tënde. Zoti të dhëntë gjith mirësitë që egzistojnë.Në shpirtin tënd ardhçin vetëm momente gëzimi dhe hareje.


Perzemersisht ju falenderoj per urimin i nderuar,me erdhi i papritur!Respekt!



> aMLe  	 Gezuar ditelindjen!U befsh aq sa do zemra jote.Sot,dhe cdo dite e jetes tende ne vazhdim qofte e mbushur me lumturi dhe gezim.Gjith te mirat e botes!
> Shume urime te sinqerta !


Ju falenderoj per uraten!Nderimet e mia!



> Linda5  	 e panjohura te uroj edhe 100 vjeç u befsh
> 
> Te uroj te kesh Shendet dhe Lumturi ne jeten tende....kalofsh gezuar me njerzit qe te duan


Linda5,qofsh e lumtur edhe Ti,flm.per urimin!



> lisa12  	 Gezuar ditelindjen e panjohur tia kalosh gezuar dhe 100-vite te bukura si kjo e sotmja


Gezim e hare paqit edhe ne zemren Tuaj!Flm.



> _-^VLoNjate^-_  	 Te uroj nga zemra te behesh 100 vjec , ta kalosh sa me bukur sot dhe syte dhe zemra te te qeshin per cdo vit te ardhshem .
> Qofshe gjithnje e lumtur !
> te perqafoj fort .


Flm.Me lejo edhe une te te perqafoj fooort! :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 



> EkOnOmIsTi  	 Te uroj nga zemra edhe 100 pranvera plot harmoni dhe gezim ne jeten tende


EkOnOmIsTi!Mos jane shum sipas ekonomis keto vite a,si thua?Flm.i nderuar!



> bili99  	 Gezuar Ditelindjen e nderuar E Panjohura !
> 
> Urime
> 
> Per Ditelindje shume urime,
> po ti coj nga zemra ime.
> Cdo dite pac te gezuar,
> me shendet qofsh e bekuar.
> 
> ...


Wow-urim i papritur,me nje varg shum te bukur,ju falenderoj i nderuar!


> maryp  	 Z... te uroj cdo te mire ne jete.. fat dhe lumturi me njerezit qe te do zemra..
> 
> marjana


Ty te perqafoj shuum shuum Flm.

 :Lulja3:

----------


## alem_de

U befsh 100 vjec

----------


## prenceedi

GEZUAR.........shendet, fat, dashuri e pare

----------


## _Magnolia_

U befsh 100 vjec!

----------


## L3nD1

*Edhe 100 Tu Plotesofshin Gjith Deshirat *

----------


## e panjohura

> alem_de  	
> 
> YouTube - per ditlindje
> Mbylle
> 2You need to upgrade your Flash Player2
> 
> U befsh 100 vjec


Ju falenderoj per kengen dhe urimin!



> prenceedi  	 GEZUAR.........shendet, fat, dashuri e pare


Flm.Gjithashtu Ju prift e mbara!



> _Magnolia_  	 U befsh 100 vjec!


Perzemersisht Ju falenderoj!



> L3nD1  	 Edhe 100 Tu Plotesofshin Gjith Deshirat


Ju falenderoj per uraten!

----------


## Foleja_

E nderuar vendase ,
 me shpresen dhe deshiren me te madhe  qe ne ditelindjen tende te ardheshme   te kemi mundesi te pime  nga nje kafe tej ures se Ibrit , ne ndonje lokal prane Kalase te Mitrovices  te  pershendes dhe te uroj edhe shume e shume vite tjera .Le te  percjelle shendeti, fati dhe lumturia e paskajshme .

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Shume urimeeeee per tyyyyy !!

Happy birthdaayyy for yoouu !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Pranoni edhe nga une urimet me te sincerta per kete pervjetorin e radhes se datelindjes suaj, Zoti qofte me ju, paqe dhe harmoni paqit gjithmone ne jeten tuaj !!

----------


## e panjohura

> E nderuar vendase ,
>  me shpresen dhe deshiren me te madhe  qe ne ditelindjen tende te ardheshme   te kemi mundesi te pime  nga nje kafe tej ures se Ibrit , ne ndonje lokal prane Kalase te Mitrovices  te  pershendes dhe te uroj edhe shume e shume vite tjera .Le te  percjelle shendeti, fati dhe lumturia e paskajshme .


*
Faleminderit e nderuar,dhasht Zoti dhe te na behen endrrat realitet!Perqafime te ngrohta nga vendlindja!*

----------

